
Medium is no longer offering new custom domains as a feature - ttepasse
https://help.medium.com/hc/en-us/articles/115003053487-Custom-Domain-FAQ
======
phren0logy
Given their business model, I'm surprised they ever did.

~~~
detaro
It was an important part of their business model for a while, but clearly
their search for something that actually pays the bills enough has led them
elsewhere now.

